# It's finally here!



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Nice looking house.Can't wait to see this years haunt in your new place.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

It looks like it's going to be beautiful. So neat that you can watch baby owls grow up. I remember one year I was able to watch baby squirrels. They just played and played...So cute!

Good luck on the construction


----------

